# have i made a big mistake? Jills and hob



## vixtory

hi, i got my 2 jill ferrets in june.. they are indoor pets.. this morning i have been and bought a hob kit, he`s roughly about 8 weeks old. I`ve put him in with my jill ferrets and they have both been very gentle with him and they seem to have settled down really well together.

Thing is, i have just spoken to someone and they have told me that by buying the hob i have just caused myself a whole list of trouble.. apparently if both jills mate at the same time with him when the first litter of kits are born the second jill will abort her babies to help look after the other jills kits.. is this true?

I did intend to have both my jills spayed at first but then i thought it would be nice to let them both have a litter each..

If i have my jills spayed will my hob have to be done too to continue to live with the jills?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated..

Think i`ve been very silly buying the hob, he is beautiful though! x


----------



## DKDREAM

she wont abort the babies at all. the two jills would have kits and share nursing duties. But if i where you i would re conceder breeding them full stop as ferrets do not sell very well as theirs that many being bred. Each Jill could have 13 kits each.


----------



## vixtory

DKDREAM said:


> she wont abort the babies at all. the two jills would have kits and share nursing duties. But if i where you i would re conceder breeding them full stop as ferrets do not sell very well as theirs that many being bred. Each Jill could have 13 kits each.


thanks hun, think i`ll have all 3 fuzzies done! Will they all still be able to live together though.. or if i have the jills spayed would the hob still be able to live with them if i didn`t have him done?


----------



## DKDREAM

you could get the hob a Vasectomy. This means he will mate the girls when they come in season but wont produce babies. they are Indoor arnt they?


----------



## vixtory

DKDREAM said:


> you could get the hob a Vasectomy. This means he will mate the girls when they come in season but wont produce babies. they are Indoor arnt they?


They are indoor hun yes... that sounds like a very good idea. Thanks hun x


----------



## DKDREAM

vixtory said:


> They are indoor hun yes... that sounds like a very good idea. Thanks hun x


only problem is they will come in season more then a ferret kept outside, as a ferret comes in season through the amount of light it receives. they could be in season in the winter.


----------



## hawksport

I would have them all spayed and neutered. Mating is rough on the jills necks and if they are together indoors it could cause infection, they will smell much better aswell


----------



## FourFerrets

Vasectomies aren't always successful, so you could end up with 2 litters (unplanned). If the hob is vasectomised he will have all the raging hormones which is likely to make him a overly boisterous, smelly monster  who will not be able to live with the girls 24/7.
To avoid ''accidents'' consider jill-jabbing then spaying the jills, and neutering the hob. The reason for jill-jab then spay is to give the jills a chance to mature a little. (there is a suggestion that spaying/neutering early MAY be a contributing factor to adrenal disease).
If they are all 'done' there is no reason they cannot be a happy family


----------

